# rsx type-s vs me



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

my buddy has a rsx type-s and he brags about it too much  it's fwd, 142 lbs-ft torque..they only put about about 150-170hp when dynoed.. he has greddy evo exhaust/injen short ram w/ heat shield, eibach springs.. i know i'll probably lose but i'll be a decent challenge i would think.. cannot wait till i do my sr20det swap and run 12's all over him


----------



## Murph (Aug 8, 2002)

if your 14 you probably dont have to worry about it now do you. RSX-s is fast and will walk you no problem. and dont bother mentioning the sr because your comparing apples and oranges.


----------



## '91 240sx (Feb 17, 2003)

The RSX should beat you without much trouble, unless he don't know how to drive. I raced a new civic hatch si and lost, and if I'm not mistaken, there engines are almost the same.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

dammit. i guess i'll have to wait for my sr


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

oh please. those cars are slow as hell. i've raced both an rsx-s and a new civic si in my SE-R and beast them both, altho the rsx-s was close. all i have is a stillen exhaust. your 240 isnt quite as quick as my SE-R but it should still give the rsx-s a run for it's money, altho you'll probably end up behind. do a couple mods and you'll be right ther with him


----------



## '91 240sx (Feb 17, 2003)

When I raced the new civic si, I had a cracked axle, and a bent rim (finally getting my new axles, should be here Thursday, Im so happy) I didnt lose by as much as I thought I would but I still lost, plus it was like the second day for me driving stick but Im gonna give it another run though once I get my axle fixed


----------



## NISMO82 (Feb 5, 2003)

I wouldn't worry about how fast your car is or about racing, I'd wait until you turn 16 and get a license then worry about it, and how does a rsx type s make 150 -170 hp, that's a big gap, they put 200 to the crank and probably bout 160whp, and are supposed to be around 14.9 -15.1 in the 1/4 mile


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

it all depends on what kind of dyno you use and on weather conditions and altitude and a few other things. there are huge differences in dynos. take a look at one of the newer car magazines, i dont remember which one the article was in, but it was titled "Dynos Lie!" i believe. there was a difference of around 20hp between various dynos. so dont go getting cocky about shit like that when you dont know anything about it.


----------



## NISMO82 (Feb 5, 2003)

93blackSER said:


> *it all depends on what kind of dyno you use and on weather conditions and altitude and a few other things. there are huge differences in dynos. take a look at one of the newer car magazines, i dont remember which one the article was in, but it was titled "Dynos Lie!" i believe. there was a difference of around 20hp between various dynos. so dont go getting cocky about shit like that when you dont know anything about it. *


yes, your right altitude does matter but i really don't think your going to get a 20 whp difference, the odds of that are not likely to happen, but anyway, as far as talking shit, i'm just putting my .02, and if you dont like it, go fuck yourself, no need to ruin this thread


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

The TQ isnt much lower than a stock KA. He has mods. He should dyno at around 170 stock to the wheels before mods. Dont forget drivetrain loss is more on a RWD car. They weight the exact same. My title says 2700 and curb weight on teh Type S is 2778. I think he will dust you personally. NOt to mention you may not be putting out stock numders. Your engine will most definately be older unless you have an S14. Off the line may be close, but after that...I think you would get smoked personally. I have not raced one.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

like 93ser said, i thought it was gonna be a pretty close race.. otherwise, i wouldn't have started the thread.. i agree with you nx2000. off the line, it maybe pretty close..but as we go on, i'm gonna lose  nismo82, yes i know i still have about year till i drive (i'm turning 15 in aug) but i'm just learning about these kinda things.. if you could, could you turn down the hostility?? thnx


----------



## Murph (Aug 8, 2002)

nx2000 said:


> *The TQ isnt much lower than a stock KA. He has mods. He should dyno at around 170 stock to the wheels before mods. Dont forget drivetrain loss is more on a RWD car. They weight the exact same. My title says 2700 and curb weight on teh Type S is 2778. I think he will dust you personally. NOt to mention you may not be putting out stock numders. Your engine will most definately be older unless you have an S14. Off the line may be close, but after that...I think you would get smoked personally. I have not raced one. *


thank you. finally an objective post.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

Murph said:


> *thank you. finally an objective post. *


nx2000 is good at that kinda stuff


----------



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

i dunno. "'91 240sx" r u still runnin the ka? or was it a REALLY bad sr?


----------



## '91 240sx (Feb 17, 2003)

I'm completely stock KA24DE


----------



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

oh well better luck next time...try gettin a ca18 or sr20


----------



## '91 240sx (Feb 17, 2003)

I'm gonna be goin RB20 instead


----------



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

oh pimp sh*t! i was gonna go rb20 but i was like hey if im goin skyline why dont i go SKYLINE so im gettin rb25 and hopefully a stroker kit so i got a 2.6


----------



## Converted (May 28, 2003)

The new si, and the Rsx-s dont have the same engines. The new Si has a 160hp/141ftlbs 5-speed (K20A3) and the Rsx-S has a 200hp/142ftlbs 6-speed (K20A2).

The Rsx-S has posted a high 14 in most mags (14.8-.9), and from my limited nissan knowledge, a s13 dohc will run about a mid 15.

So youre looking at a difference of about .6-.7 sec in the 1/4 mile. The driver will make all the difference in a race between these two cars.

-Jake


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

is it 200hp to the flywheel?? cuz in honda tuning (i don't reaad it but they had an article on a blower for k20a2/3) the rsx type s dynoed at about 170hp.. u got to keep in mind that my friend has injen short ram, greddy evo exhaust, and eibach springs..


----------



## Converted (May 28, 2003)

Those numbers arent whp... A short ram and exhaust will net you MAYBE 10 more hp on an untuned n/a Either way I think it will still be a close race.

-Jake


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

driftinS13 said:


> *oh pimp sh*t! i was gonna go rb20 but i was like hey if im goin skyline why dont i go SKYLINE so im gettin rb25 and hopefully a stroker kit so i got a 2.6 *


Cos they cost more to fit and you cant go over 12 psi with a stock turbo?


----------



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

they fit trust me they fit.. www.night7racing.com


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

we know they fit, but more work is involved. more work = more money

is it just me or is this thread turning into one of those.. "rb20/25det vs sr20det"???


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

You need bits from the RB20 like the oil sump and others to make the rb25 and rb26 fit into a silvia.
The resources of workshops are much greater than the resources of your average customer. If you can afford it though - great!


----------



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

well im gonna do the swap myself so im jus lookin for a plug and play or im gonna have a shop do the wiring.....

i hope this isnt gonna be a rb v. sr thread......


----------



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

dont get me rong i was gonna do a sr swap be for i found ut that i could fit a rb in my car...i had all the part picked out i was goin full jdm, but. im gonna do the rb swap, hopefully by myself so im jus lookin for a plug and play or im gonna have a shop do the wiring.....

i hope this isnt gonna be a rb v. sr thread......


----------



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

wow that had really bad grammar and punct....lol


----------



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

Murph said:


> *if your 14 you probably dont have to worry about it now do you.*


Exactly what I thought when I read it. And do you hang out with 30 years olds cause what teenager can afford a RSX Type-S, hell some 20 year olds have a hard time keeping there '90 Sentras. And if you are old enough to drive (or do it on some deserted road) you can tell him that your car is 11 years old and has a lot of wear and tear.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

don't make fun of Jeong or i'll fuck you up


----------



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

for real bro hes hella tight and why u got a problem wit 14 yr olds??? cuz we're smarter than u????
hmm or mayb better drivers??!?!?!????!!!!!!!!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

lol i got no problems with 14 yrs old but i'm sure u can't drive better then me  
me and Jeong are coo


----------



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

nooooo, not u that other dude..uh..pacman...


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

murph and pacman: yes, i'm 14 (15 in aug..woohoo) but i was just wondering since i am very much into imports. ...i dun hang out with 30 year old guys... then those guys would have to be some major losers to hang out with a 14 year old (just saying that because you guys think 14 year olds are oh so very lame..)

i live in a rich part-o-neighborhood..not dissing u or saying that you are poor..please don't take it that way.. many ppl including odler teenagers say that rather mature for my age..so i got a lot of older buddies (like 16-19)..and many of them drive rather nice cars..

charlie 18yrs: black rsx type s : injen short ram, evo exhaust, eibach springs
john 17yrs : 2000 red prelude sh : aem intake, n1 dual exhaust
mitch 17yrs: got 03 civic si 4 days ago
paul 16yrs: has an eclipse gst with a full blitz body kit, t66 turbo, apexi n1 exhaust, candy apple red paint, sparco buckets, etc
nick 19yrs: civic dx.. i denno exactly but..a whole bunch of interior crap/sound system..show car
dillon 16yrs: integra gsr w/ jdm front end conv, i/h/e, sound system, etc

then i got some buddies that don't drive that great of a car

other dillon 16yrs: geo metro
jin : hyundai elantra
dan : 94 toyota camry
joey : suzuki esteem
kevin: toyota camry
james: mazda protege

i think 7 year olds should be allowed here if they are smart enough to understand what ppl are talking about and do not piss ppl off. as long as he/she is giving positive inputs, who cares?? i know you guys wouldn't have started the "ur 14, who cares" thing if i never told you guys how old i was.. you would've never known and you would have treated me like any other member of this forum. i decided to reveal my age because i have some what pride of my knowledge about cars being just a 14 year old. i don't mind the flaming..if you want, flame about 14 year olds as much as you want..


----------



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

same here except like uh....the cars...my friends drive crap except brad: 92 honda civic with full skunk 2 internals and skunk 2 intake and skunk 2 exhaust
jonny:97 eclipse spyderman kit nurspec exhaust and z3 fenders


----------



## atomicbomberman (Jul 6, 2002)

RSX-S will walk on KA 240sx, I have an SR20DE in an SE-R, with some bolt on that car killed me in 3rd gear. Now with full bolt on and cams I can definitley walk on those RSX, but RSX-S with bolt ons can run like 14.5 on the track on street tires... don't underestimate them. (Yes, i've seen one run that time on the track, actually 14.45 to be exact.)


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

R&T reports i think 15.1 for the RSX-S, a stock 240 will not touch that.


----------



## DRIFTER-J (Feb 28, 2003)

DONT FUCK WITH MY VATO DRIFT240sxdrag OR I WILL UP :balls: sorry I got those


----------



## DRIFTER-J (Feb 28, 2003)

FUCK Im drunk again


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

..friggin alcoholic.. jkjk


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

wut in the world... who is ur Vato?  freak of nature


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

Converted - a 89-90 will run a 16.5 new stock, and 91+ run a 16.1 new stock. with bolt ons and taking the car on a diet will net the 15s people talk about, and thats only at sea leavel. where i live i would be lucky to run a high 16 on a perfect run. 

vsp3c - A RSX-s will run you, the 60 foot might be close, but after the shift into 2nd they would get 2-3 cars on you and just widen the gap. 
expample - My friend has a 99 v6 stang, They run 15.4s stock, he isnt stock anymore, but when he was, he could have 3 extra people in his car and his AC on and still beat me. I had exhaust and K&N cone filter at the time.


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

joerc240sx said:


> *Converted - a 89-90 will run a 16.5 new stock, and 91+ run a 16.1 new stock. with bolt ons and taking the car on a diet will net the 15s people talk about, and thats only at sea leavel. where i live i would be lucky to run a high 16 on a perfect run.
> 
> vsp3c - A RSX-s will run you, the 60 foot might be close, but after the shift into 2nd they would get 2-3 cars on you and just widen the gap.
> expample - My friend has a 99 v6 stang, They run 15.4s stock, he isnt stock anymore, but when he was, he could have 3 extra people in his car and his AC on and still beat me. I had exhaust and K&N cone filter at the time. *


What??? V6 mustang, 15.4 serious? They must have just done something to them and have a manual in them. Did they give it a new or hotter motor?


----------



## Converted (May 28, 2003)

Looking at a couple more sources I see what youre talking about joerc. 

I have owned a bunch of stock 1988-91 civic si's (which were later heavily modified ). They post times in the 16's and the 240 just feels a lot faster than that. *shrug*

-Jake


----------



## Importracer (Jul 3, 2002)

NISMO82 said:


> *I wouldn't worry about how fast your car is or about racing, I'd wait until you turn 16 and get a license then worry about it, and how does a rsx type s make 150 -170 hp, that's a big gap, they put 200 to the crank and probably bout 160whp, and are supposed to be around 14.9 -15.1 in the 1/4 mile *


RSX-S dyno at around 170-173 stock. With CAI and Hondata I have seen 197whp.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

stock RSX (or integra) will own a stock 240 and give a stock silvia turbo a run for its money


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2003)

RSX TYPE S will smoke you! no question about it.. If he misshifts like 2-3 times then it's all you. But then other then that he will smoke you. I use to own a 92 eagle talon TSI AWD turbo. I was pushing 320-330 to the crank..about 250hp to the wheels in that car (weight was about 3300lbs) and I would always have alot of problems with somewhat souped up RSX (I/H/E bolt on's) and when i was stock i would have problems with stock RSX's. Do not underestimate that car, it is really quick.


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

2SR20DE - yes that is the stock time for a 99 v6 mustang, the 01 are a little faster, but only like .1. i am going to take the time to help break down some miss info about v6 mustangs for the people that need it. i am not going to talk about the Foxbody, just the SN95

the sn95 mustang began production in 93, as the 94 model
v6 sn95 mustangs
Year...........engine..............output..........1/4 mile
94-95 - 3.8L OHV 12v - 145hp, 215lbs/ft - 17.3
96-98 - 3.8L OHV 12v - 150hp, 215lbs/ft - N/A (maybe 17)
99-00 - 3.8L OHV 12v - 190hp, 220lbs/ft -15.5ish
01-03 - 3.8L OHV 12v - 195hp, 225lbs/ft -15.2ish

V8 GT sn95 mustangs
Year...........engine..............output..........1/4 mile
94-95 - 5.0L OHV 16v - 215hp 288lbs/ft - 15.2
96-97 - 4.6 SOHC 16v - 215hp 290lbs/ft - 15.1
98 - 4.6 SOHC 16v - 225hp 285lbs/ft - N/A(maybe 15)
99-03 - 4.6 SOHC 16v - 260hp 300lbs/ft - 14.2-14

engine numbers are form autos.msn.com
and times are from C&D

as you see there is a BIG difrence from the early sn95 mustangs, to the newer ones. i mean i would hope you could beat a 94-98 v6, and it would be pretty close to a stock 94-98 GT with an auto.

there are companies that makes preformance street heads, and cam that take the 99+ stangs to 240rwhp. then add CAI, cobra maf and TB, headers, catback exhaust, 3.78 gears, LSD, and retuned ECU, and your looking at 265-280 rwhp. and it would run a mid to high 13 in the 1/4 mile.

Joe


----------



## Sr2oFusIoN (Jul 26, 2003)

RSx is fast if done right.... 
specially just bolt ons..
i know of one putting 230whp with bolts only and ECU tunning


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

you need NAWWWWWSSSSSS


----------

